# East Cape Evo V build questions



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

Hi everyone, just put my deposit down for a new evoV and had a couple questions on prop/jackplate/etc... I've got the zuk 90 on my build list and have heard good things about swapping to the mercury props. I've seen a couple of posts on the laser 2 merc prop being used on the 90 but on the evox with good results. Unfortunately couldn't find much on propping with the evo V. Anyone with a evo V and a 90, what prop are you using and what kind of performance are you seeing?

Thoughts on a jackplate for this hull for swfl area? I have a BT strike currently and it's a necessity and have a hard time even thinking about running without one but I know I'll pay for it with alittle added draft.

How is everyone liking their skiff? Anything you would change or wish you would have added?

TIA!
Jon


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

My Evo V came with a 14 x 22P powertech. Holeshot was not very good at full jack with tabs down and top speed was low 40s at 6000 RPM with 2 guys full of gas at half jack. 

Using the recommendation of @jay.bush1434 I called Jack Foreman and he got me fixed up with a 14 x 18 P heavy cup and now the holeshot at full jack is knarly and runs at half jack 38 mph at 6000 RPM 2 guys full of gas.


----------



## Sublime (Oct 9, 2015)

@alan feeser


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

Zuke 90 BTW


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

apeezie289 said:


> My Evo V came with a 14 x 22P powertech. Holeshot was not very good at full jack with tabs down and top speed was low 40s at 6000 RPM with 2 guys full of gas at half jack.
> 
> Using the recommendation of @jay.bush1434 I called Jack Foreman and he got me fixed up with a 14 x 18 P heavy cup and now the holeshot at full jack is knarly and runs at half jack 38 mph at 6000 RPM 2 guys full of gas.


Thanks for the info! I will most likely be doing a 2 prop setup and will keep that in mind for a winter setup. Do you have a 3 or 4 blade?


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

3 blade


----------



## KWGator (Apr 22, 2019)

Unrelated to your questions, but curious as to why you are going from a Strike to an Evo V? My brother is considering ordering a Vengeance for Charleston area but he has not finalized his decision yet. Not trying to derail your thread, just hoping you had a quick answer. Thanks.


----------



## apeezie289 (Mar 26, 2020)

What's the deadrise on the Strike's hull?


----------



## Renegade (Aug 30, 2015)

I went with the Vantage in lieu of the Evo V. Mine is about to pop. 

I went with the Merc ProXS 115. It is almost the same weight as the Zuke 90 and then you get the benefit of Lake X test data on that hull for prop selection.

I cannot imagine that boat without a JP


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

KWGator said:


> Unrelated to your questions, but curious as to why you are going from a Strike to an Evo V? My brother is considering ordering a Vengeance for Charleston area but he has not finalized his decision yet. Not trying to derail your thread, just hoping you had a quick answer. Thanks.


More big water capability due to the increased deadrise and higher freeboard and the ability to handle more power on the evo. IMO the strike is a fantastic skiff with a 70 or under for 2-3 people but a 90 changes how the skiff runs completely. I considered the vengeance but it's a much heavier, wider, skiff than the evo and I pole 95% of the time. If I did more troll I'd be hard pressed between the vengeance and vantage


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

apeezie289 said:


> What's the deadrise on the Strike's hull?


Deadrise is 3-5


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

Jon, no clue how the EVO runs (haven't been on Tomas' yet) but in regards to the jack plate... it's pretty crazy what Vinny's new boat can do without one. A COMPLETELY different boat so there's that, but still... You're a competent boater so I'd bet you could do without it. Maybe? I don't know what I'm talking about. Where's the beer?


----------



## rovster (Aug 21, 2018)

Tagging along because I’m in line for a V as well. Going without the jackplate because of garage fit issues and have talked to enough people that say it’s really not needed in the areas I fish. I had the prop talk with Kevin and I trust they’ll make the proper recommendation. I’m leaning towards the 115 Merc if I can fit in garage but may have to settle for the 90 Zuke. I’ll also be fishing mainly SWFL. Curious what other options you are planning but we can save that for another thread.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Jon Miller said:


> Hi everyone, just put my deposit down for a new evoV and had a couple questions on prop/jackplate/etc... I've got the zuk 90 on my build list and have heard good things about swapping to the mercury props. I've seen a couple of posts on the laser 2 merc prop being used on the 90 but on the evox with good results. Unfortunately couldn't find much on propping with the evo V. Anyone with a evo V and a 90, what prop are you using and what kind of performance are you seeing?
> 
> Thoughts on a jackplate for this hull for swfl area? I have a BT strike currently and it's a necessity and have a hard time even thinking about running without one but* I know I'll pay for it with alittle added draft.*
> 
> ...


I'm not sure why everyone seems to think they'll draft more with a jackplate than without. The setback from a jackplate is 5-6" depending on model. That's not much of a moment arm to make a significant difference. Want to see for yourself? Stand 6" from the transom of your boat. Eyeball or even mark the waterline. Then step 6" back right to the edge of the transom and see where the waterline is compared to earlier. The difference is negligible. If you are that concerned about draft, looking at a boat with a 12 degree bottom might not be the best choice. 
I really like the EVOv. Almost ordered one instead of my X but, for me, draft was my number one reason for getting a new skiff. The V with a Zuke 90 is going to be 8.5-9" draft boat. It does ride like a dream though...


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I'm not sure why everyone seems to think they'll draft more with a jackplate than without. The setback from a jackplate is 5-6" depending on model. That's not much of a moment arm to make a significant difference. Want to see for yourself? Stand 6" from the transom of your boat. Eyeball or even mark the waterline. Then step 6" back right to the edge of the transom and see where the waterline is compared to earlier. The difference is negligible. If you are that concerned about draft, looking at a boat with a 12 degree bottom might not be the best choice.
> I really like the EVOv. Almost ordered one instead of my X but, for me, draft was my number one reason for getting a new skiff. The V with a Zuke 90 is going to be 8.5-9" draft boat. It does ride like a dream though...


Sounds like you've been on the V. How did the ride compare to your vantage? What would you weigh to decide between those two? I assume the draft on a Kevlar vantage with 90 would be pretty close to the evo v


----------



## Goose (Jul 15, 2019)

I'm about 98% sure I won't be getting a jack plate on my EVO V build. It's just something else that has potential to fail and I just won't have any need to run on plane in shallow enough water to warrant the cost. I had a jack plate on my VHP and would jack the engine up when idling around in shallow water, but I could have accomplished the same thing by just using the trolling motor. 

With that said, draft is not a major concern to me, I'm not even getting a poling platform on my build. I just picked the EVO because as a mostly solo fisherman the smaller size is all that I need.


----------



## Jon Miller (Aug 30, 2019)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I'm not sure why everyone seems to think they'll draft more with a jackplate than without. The setback from a jackplate is 5-6" depending on model. That's not much of a moment arm to make a significant difference. Want to see for yourself? Stand 6" from the transom of your boat. Eyeball or even mark the waterline. Then step 6" back right to the edge of the transom and see where the waterline is compared to earlier. The difference is negligible. If you are that concerned about draft, looking at a boat with a 12 degree bottom might not be the best choice.
> I really like the EVOv. Almost ordered one instead of my X but, for me, draft was my number one reason for getting a new skiff. The V with a Zuke 90 is going to be 8.5-9" draft boat. It does ride like a dream though...


On a small skiff IMO it will make a difference. I can do exactly that on my strike and notice a change if I put all of my weight on the back of the platform however I think there is a transom weight limit in which this happens which is skiff specific so it might not be an issue with a bigger skiff like the evo. Again just my opinion. I was almost set on the evox actually and wet tested it back to back with the evoV. I wanted the 90 though regardless and now that I've ran both I feel like to take advantage of the shallow draft of the x you really need the 60 or 70. One compromise for another! I appreciate the feedback!


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

Jon Miller said:


> On a small skiff IMO it will make a difference. I can do exactly that on my strike and notice a change if I put all of my weight on the back of the platform however I think there is a transom weight limit in which this happens which is skiff specific so it might not be an issue with a bigger skiff like the evo. Again just my opinion. I was almost set on the evox actually and wet tested it back to back with the evoV. I wanted the 90 though regardless and now that I've ran both I feel like to take advantage of the shallow draft of the x you really need the 60 or 70. One compromise for another! I appreciate the feedback!


I"ve spent some good time on the V with a 90 and of course my X with a 60. Fished them side by side last weekend for a couple days. For sure, the X benefits from the 60/70 hp motors. The V needs a little more hp to really move because of the deadrise. For sure it is all about compromises that fit your primary use of your boat. They are both great skiffs.


----------



## jay.bush1434 (Dec 27, 2014)

g8rfly said:


> Sounds like you've been on the V. How did the ride compare to your vantage? What would you weigh to decide between those two? I assume the draft on a Kevlar vantage with 90 would be pretty close to the evo v


I spent last weekend fishing the V with a 90 and my X with a 60, side by side. I've also spent a lot of time on a friend's regular kevlar Vantage with a 90 and my old VHP with a Zuke 140. It's been a while since I last rode in a Vantage but my thoughts are that the regular Vantage rode better than my VHP overall. I'd say the EVOv rides at least as good as the Vantage although it is tough to beat LOA when it gets really sporty. Never measured the V's actual draft but I would bet it's right about 8.5-9" draft, so it's just a little shallower than my VHP at 10" A kevlar Vantage with a 90 might get close to the same draft as the V.


----------



## g8rfly (Oct 9, 2011)

jay.bush1434 said:


> I spent last weekend fishing the V with a 90 and my X with a 60, side by side. I've also spent a lot of time on a friend's regular kevlar Vantage with a 90 and my old VHP with a Zuke 140. It's been a while since I last rode in a Vantage but my thoughts are that the regular Vantage rode better than my VHP overall. I'd say the EVOv rides at least as good as the Vantage although it is tough to beat LOA when it gets really sporty. Never measured the V's actual draft but I would bet it's right about 8.5-9" draft, so it's just a little shallower than my VHP at 10" A kevlar Vantage with a 90 might get close to the same draft as the V.


Thanks! Back to the OP- I think unlikely you'll be disappointed you have the jack plate but there will be times you wished you had it. It's really nice to have for idling in shallower water!


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Here are 2 pictures of my boat. The first picture is with a Bob's jackplate and the second picture is after I took the jackplate off. If you look at the small chine line that runs the length of the hull, it's touching the water line at the transom in the first picture and the second picture there's about an inch or two of hull above the water. (In both pictures no one is on the boat)


jay.bush1434 said:


> I'm not sure why everyone seems to think they'll draft more with a jackplate than without. The setback from a jackplate is 5-6" depending on model. That's not much of a moment arm to make a significant difference. Want to see for yourself? Stand 6" from the transom of your boat. Eyeball or even mark the waterline. Then step 6" back right to the edge of the transom and see where the waterline is compared to earlier. The difference is negligible. If you are that concerned about draft, looking at a boat with a 12 degree bottom might not be the best choice.
> I really like the EVOv. Almost ordered one instead of my X but, for me, draft was my number one reason for getting a new skiff. The V with a Zuke 90 is going to be 8.5-9" draft boat. It does ride like a dream though...


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> Here are 2 pictures of my boat. The first picture is with a Bob's jackplate and the second picture is after I took the jackplate off. If you look at the small chine line that runs the length of the hull, it's touching the water line at the transom in the first picture and the second picture there's about an inch or two of hull above the water. (In both pictures no one is on the boat)
> 
> View attachment 182196
> View attachment 182197


That’s a shit load of difference!!!


----------



## jonterr (Mar 24, 2013)

jonterr said:


> That’s a shit load of difference!!!


Even without the jack plate it looks ass heavy!


----------



## Vincent A Sawchuk (Jan 29, 2019)

Here's the full shot of the picture I posted.


jonterr said:


> Even without the jack plate it looks ass heavy!


----------



## CAPTAlexMoran (May 2, 2020)

Vincent A Sawchuk said:


> Here's the full shot of the picture I posted.
> View attachment 182215


That SHO definitely didn't have the wings at lazy flamingo before that photo


----------



## fishinaa (Feb 6, 2008)

There’s a power pole on there too…?


----------

